# Fed 227 1/2



## travcoman45 (Sep 13, 2009)

No pics, the memory card failed yesterday, no files retrievable. I'm bummed, but the day wen't great. Good weather an lots a folks that enjoyed the food.

We served: Pulled pork, chicken, smoke in the holler beans, cole slaw, corn bread, steamed sweet corn an cobbler.

Don't know if we get a call back there again er not, cause I think the people liked the food better then they did the wine! 

Oh, the 1/2? We had a young feller what kept buggin his dad fer some pulled pork, dad finally gave in an that boy was sauce from ear ta ear! Glad I ain't changin that diaper!

Came home an collapesed, man that was allota work. Try not to do them big ones to often, otherwise were gonna have to have some help. Luggin all the cast iron alone was a job! 
__________________


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 13, 2009)

You gotta love digital cameras sometimes!  Other times, well, you know.  I'm glad it turned out well.  Maybe you could barter with someone, their help for some food.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 13, 2009)

You have to love those new fangled cameras theses days. You can take picture all day long and then it will tell you that something happened during the snapping part and you don't have anything. As far as help these days it hard to fine a youngster that want to help and that really is a help. As a contractor I have found the poeple that help out the most are people of our own age and work ethic. But it sounds like you did a great job with the whole gathering and you'll find a helper oneday.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 14, 2009)

Sounds like a fine job Tip woulda liked to have seen some pics but I know how those cameras are sometimes. Thats a big crowd to be feeding for sure


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 14, 2009)

congrats on the successful cook Tip, thats a hole lot of folks to feed


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 14, 2009)

Congratulations on the feed...

What kind of camera were you using?  

If I am taking a lot of pics I will check the shots periodically to make sure they are coming out.  That way if you have a problem you can switch cards or cameras if necessary... 

Just a thought...


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I carry a backup up card, even though it has less memory, I can cover the shots at the moment. I also have a second set of rechargable batteries, that really comes in handy. Take a breather my friend, and enjoy your week.


----------

